# Who has fished Dozier Lake SW of Wawa



## wexman (Apr 14, 2007)

I am going there the first week of August and was looking for any suggestions or tips for Pike and Walleye . I have never fished this lake. I also have been told there are some good brookie lakes not far from there. so any and all comments are welcome.

Thks


----------

